# Good food to store in the car (can freeze and melt?)



## Eyes Wide Open

For water, I've resigned myself to simply bringing water every single time.

For food, I thought power bars sounded pretty good. Oh, I don't eat that stuff at all, but I can see how a power bar could get you through the day if needed. And it's compact and tastes fine. Probably avoid the chocolate ones though.

Any power bars or other food items that could tolerate sitting in a car for maybe a year? 

I guess the alternative is that if I'm bringing water anyway, I could just port the bars to and from the car each time as well. Though whatever I bring would still have to tolerate some freezing and baking at 100F, since I might, say, go into a store for a while and leave it in the car. 

What food supplies do you have in your car?


----------



## NamasteMama

I would advise against anything canned, I have had several items explode. :nanner: I like a jar of peanut butter, some crackers, beef jerky, granola bars, trail mix(minus chocolate in the summer). Those all do well. I rotate my kit twice a year, in the fall and in the spring.


----------



## mpillow

_granola bars, trail mix(minus chocolate in the summer)._

dry cereal for younger children


----------



## soulsurvivor

I change the supply twice a year too, usually when the time changes, like remembering to change the batteries in the smoke alarms and clocks in the house. I keep half full bottle of water in the car to allow room for freezing/heating of the bottle so it doesn't explode. I usually keep packs of mixed nuts and individually wrapped snacks like crackers and hard candies in the car at all times. 

Most anytime I travel, I pack and carry a small lunchbox with me. That's usually a small jar of peanut butter, a piece of fresh fruit, and a sleeve of saltine crackers. And I always carry fresh water with me when I leave the house.

I don't have any good suggestions for longterm food to keep in the car, so I'm interested in reading what others are doing for this.


----------



## lorian

For protein I use those mylar packages of tuna...well sealed, won't explode or go bad....and quick protein.


----------



## Eyes Wide Open

I like the lunchbox storage idea. So basic yet I hadn't thought of it.


----------



## Dutch 106

Hey,
I use lifeboat rations or bars inexpensive, resonably good tasting, retort packaged. I used to keep them in the truck for about a year then put them on the table in the coffe room at first they were prenty tenative. once the guys tried one they fall on them like wolves. The gals think they are lemon shortbread (which they do taste like)
A 3 day ration pack last time I bought them (I keep half a dozen above the fridge) was 6.95. They bulk about a 5" x 5" x 5" so not much space I leave 3 cases of 1/2 liter water bottles in the truck well 2 plus when I use a case up I buy another case of 48 and put it in the truck and let them frezze or bake as the weather will. Back up water for the dog when we travel.
Add to the pound of commericail jerky I keep in the BOB. I figure I'm good for a week. At minumum rations.
Dutch


----------



## NickieL

I have power bar Goo, some granola bars and in the winter chocloate. Has a lot of calories, protiens and fat when it's cold which is important. Same stuff I take with me when winter backpacking. You wake up cold, down a high fat/high cal something or other, and sleep comfy the rest of the night.


----------



## Jakk

In the winter I keep a cooler in the car with juice boxes (bags). They can freeze and thaw without bursting or bulging. I have a three drawer rolling cart in the back (I have a mini van) with all my emergency supplies. I keep coast guard rations in there at all times, and the snacks vary but normally peanut butter and cheese crackers, pretzels, individual bags of chips and crackers, and a few of those little microwave meals. In a pinch, they have a pop top and are fully cooked so they are ready to eat. We homeschool and are always on the go so I make sure my drawers are full of snacks before we leave to go anywhere. I have had water bottles freeze and crack so I dont keep them in the car, but I do bring bottles with us when we are out on a day trip.


----------



## Guest

As Dutch suggests I'd go with Coast Guard approved life boat rations. They won't win any culinary awards but for three days or so they'll get you through and they were designed to stay good for years in high heat or extreme cold storage. Datrex and Mainstay are two common (in the U.S.) brands.

http://athagan.members.atlantic.net/PFSFAQ/PFSFAQ-3-3.html#Ration_bars


----------



## texican

Reckon I've been lucky... never had a can of anything explode on me.

Of course, there'll be an exploded can of chili or tuna out there tomorrow!


----------



## radiofish

In each of my vehicles inside of hard sided containers I at least keep food wise: 
peanut butter crackers, slim jims, pop-tarts, beef jerky, hard candies, small bags of chips and cookies, and other assorted items, Some of the crackers, bread, and other items included in the military issued MRE's would also hold up to temperature extremes.

It may not supply a gourmet meal, but it will keep the wrinkles out of one's stomach - as my dad would say..


----------



## Danaus29

Canned goods won't freeze and explode in most of Texas. Leave a can in the car with the windows rolled up on a sunny day and you'll have a hot meal waiting for you.

I like nuts and beef jerky. Dried fruit is good too. Granola bars and cereal would be good storage foods and will be welcome nourishment in an emergency.


----------



## Blu3duk

In the winter months here in Idaho i seem to hardly ever leave the house without a thermos of coffee, and depending upon the drive I may have 2 or three with me for the day. and while coffee is not the best thing to have, it is better than nothing. [ ok if you dont drink caffeine then take hot apple cider or hot lemonade or similar drink along]

For foods in the rig during the winter we always have cranberries and blueberries that are dried, and other dried fruits too from time to time. I bought Mainstay rations long ago and keep rotating them every 4-7 years [couple times we were short on funds for awhile] and they stay decent enough to get someone through in a pinch and take up very little room under a seat, they are packed very well btw. We also have hard candy and an esbit stove and fuel along with an old GI canteen cup for heating water - melting snow - cooking hot soup..... and have taken a few nice meals along on trips for JIC things happen and never end up using them. 

at near zero, the kids water bottles which i missed in the car a few days ago, froze overnight, did not burst, but they now know what happens and how quickly. during the summer it is not unusual to find us with a couple cases of bottled water in the rig on our outings...... yeah yeah global warming and polution and such.... sue me.

William
Idaho


----------



## Our Little Farm

I like jerky, cashews, dried apricots and other dried fruit. Crackers and those tuna packages in foil.


----------



## smurfhuts

I keep survival food tabs in my BOB in my jeep. They are a fairly nutritionally balanced food tablet (similar to the food tabs sold by MLM people for years). Being a tablet, they are one of the few things that can handle the inside vehicle heat we have here in Texas. :cowboy:


----------



## Gianni

Nature Valley sweet salty nut bars keep well in cold temps. In winter for long term traveli male sure I have a thermos of hot water. I can sip it if stuck, pour it on cold hans if i have to change a tire or make a hot instant drink if I need more.


----------



## HTWannabee

We always have a couple of MRE's in the car.


----------



## Pat68

Hi I'm new to this site, I recently got a survival food kit that's suppose to last 25 years. It was Free to seniors a 3 day supply. I've written them asking if I could leave this in my Car? I got 2 different answers from the same organization??? One said room temperature the other said yes? I wrote them back asking them this? No reply? Does anyone know the correct answer? Don't want to do the wrWro thing?? Thank


----------



## Murby

If you're storing food in your car for the purposes of walking home, it would depend on how far the walk is.

For a two day supply, I'd recommend going with a high carb blend.. you'll need the carbs for energy to get home.

If you think you'll be walking for longer than two days, you'll need a balanced diet of some sort.

I'd suggest a military grade MRE pack or five. (not sure how they handle temp swings so you'll have to look that up.)


----------



## Pat68

Murby said:


> If you're storing food in your car for the purposes of walking home, it would depend on how far the walk is.
> 
> For a two day supply, I'd recommend going with a high carb blend.. you'll need the carbs for energy to get home.
> 
> If you think you'll be walking for longer than two days, you'll need a balanced diet of some sort.
> 
> I'd suggest a military grade MRE pack or five. (not sure how they handle temp swings so you'll have to look that up.)





Murby said:


> If you're storing food in your car for the purposes of walking home, it would depend on how far the walk is.
> 
> For a two day supply, I'd recommend going with a high carb blend.. you'll need the carbs for energy to get home.
> 
> If you think you'll be walking for longer than two days, you'll need a balanced diet of some sort.
> 
> I'd suggest a military grade MRE pack or five. (not sure how they handle temp swings so you'll have to look that up.)


Thanks for writing, I was wanting to keep it in my car for emergencies Only. I live in California known for earthquakes. So keeping it in the house to me is a risk considering I might not be able stay in, in case of damage. Hoping I could keep supplies in my car?


----------



## Farmerwilly2

You can't go wrong with jerky and parched corn as they hold for a while and easy enough to rotate them out into a stew when you refresh. The key would be to change them out and heat is not friendly to most foods.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Pat68 said:


> So keeping it in the house to me is a risk considering I might not be able stay in, in case of damage.


Unless your'e worried about being stranded away from home, you'd be better off to use a small storage shed rather than keeping food in your car. 

You could possibly even do a small "root cellar" to help keep things cool.


----------



## Murby

Pat68 said:


> Thanks for writing, I was wanting to keep it in my car for emergencies Only. I live in California known for earthquakes. So keeping it in the house to me is a risk considering I might not be able stay in, in case of damage. Hoping I could keep supplies in my car?


Being in California where the inside of a car can get hot, an MRE probably won't last long because they are packaged "wet".. 

You need a dry food with a low fat and low oxygen content. Maybe some Freeze Dried fruits? Banana's, strawberries, apples? Pack in Mylar with oxygen absorbers and put in the coolest part of your vehicle. 

Heat makes food go bad because it speeds up the oxidation process.. even if you use an oxygen absorber, many foods (most?) have oxygen that is locked up within the foods molecular structure... This is why cooking oils go bad so fast and why fats don't store well as a general rule.

I think your best selection is going to be something Freeze Dried (not dehydrated) and stick with fruits as they have very little fat in them. 

I don't think you'll find a solution for high fat or high protein that does well in high temperatures.. cars get hot inside. heck, you might even want to put a thermometer in your car in various places to figure out where the coolest spot is when the sun is shining down on it. 

And with all that said, I think you're still going to have to rotate the supply every few months.. I think best case scenario, just guessing, is freeze dried fruits will last 6 months in a hot car..


----------



## Pat68

Murby said:


> Being in California where the inside of a car can get hot, an MRE probably won't last long because they are packaged "wet"..
> 
> You need a dry food with a low fat and low oxygen content. Maybe some Freeze Dried fruits? Banana's, strawberries, apples? Pack in Mylar with oxygen absorbers and put in the coolest part of your vehicle.
> 
> Heat makes food go bad because it speeds up the oxidation process.. even if you use an oxygen absorber, many foods (most?) have oxygen that is locked up within the foods molecular structure... This is why cooking oils go bad so fast and why fats don't store well as a general rule.
> 
> I think your best selection is going to be something Freeze Dried (not dehydrated) and stick with fruits as they have very little fat in them.
> 
> I don't think you'll find a solution for high fat or high protein that does well in high temperatures.. cars get hot inside. heck, you might even want to put a thermometer in your car in various places to figure out where the coolest spot is when the sun is shining down on it.
> 
> And with all that said, I think you're still going to have to rotate the supply every few months.. I think best case scenario, just guessing, is freeze dried fruits will last 6 months in a hot car..


Hi, I've been reading about keeping food and other items in the csr. I was excited about what ivI' been reading. Suddenly thought,? Where would I put a spare car key? If I have to rush out because of an emergency?


----------



## Danaus29

Pat68 said:


> Thanks for writing, I was wanting to keep it in my car for emergencies Only. I live in California known for earthquakes. So keeping it in the house to me is a risk considering I might not be able stay in, in case of damage. Hoping I could keep supplies in my car?


You can keep the supplies in the house in an emergency bag kept near your escape exit. Just grab the bag on the way out the door. I almost always grab a drink or 2 before walking out my door to the car.



Pat68 said:


> Hi, I've been reading about keeping food and other items in the csr. I was excited about what ivI' been reading. Suddenly thought,? Where would I put a spare car key? If I have to rush out because of an emergency?


Where do you keep your key now? Is it always placed in the same spot? Just start keeping your keys in the same place when not in use. It soon becomes a habit to grab the key before leaving the house.

I have recently had to rethink the idea of keeping survival items in the car. My car was recently stolen. Even though I got the car back, everything worth anything is now gone forever. Now I'm working on replacing my evac supplies and keeping them in a secure and consistent place in the house. Much more work to grab and carry 2 times a trip but better than having to replace.


----------



## Pat68

Danaus29 said:


> You can keep the supplies in the house in an emergency bag kept near your escape exit. Just grab the bag on the way out the door. I almost always grab a drink or 2 before walking out my door to the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you keep your key now? Is it always placed in the same spot? Just start keeping your keys in the same place when not in use. It soon becomes a habit to grab the key before leaving the house.
> 
> I have recently had to rethink the idea of keeping survival items in the car. My car was recently stolen. Even though I got the car back, everything worth anything is now gone forever. Now I'm working on replacing my evac supplies and keeping them in a secure and consistent place in the house. Much more work to grab and carry 2 times a trip but better than having to replace.


How often has your car been stolen? The stuff I keep in my car isn't expensive and easy to replace.


----------



## Danaus29

Just the once. A lot of inexpensive items add up to quite a bit. And it takes time to replace the stuff. Auto insurance won't cover the loss and homeowners deductibles are pretty high. I'm just thrilled that my maps and ice scrapers were left alone.


----------



## muleskinner2

Murby said:


> Being in California where the inside of a car can get hot, an MRE probably won't last long because they are packaged "wet"..
> 
> You need a dry food with a low fat and low oxygen content. Maybe some Freeze Dried fruits?  Banana's, strawberries, apples? Pack in Mylar with oxygen absorbers and put in the coolest part of your vehicle.
> 
> Heat makes food go bad because it speeds up the oxidation process.. even if you use an oxygen absorber, many foods (most?) have oxygen that is locked up within the foods molecular structure... This is why cooking oils go bad so fast and why fats don't store well as a general rule.
> 
> I think your best selection is going to be something Freeze Dried (not dehydrated) and stick with fruits as they have very little fat in them.
> 
> I don't think you'll find a solution for high fat or high protein that does well in high temperatures.. cars get hot inside. heck, you might even want to put a thermometer in your car in various places to figure out where the coolest spot is when the sun is shining down on it.
> 
> And with all that said, I think you're still going to have to rotate the supply every few months.. I think best case scenario, just guessing, is freeze dried fruits will last 6 months in a hot car..


I keep ten packs of MRE's in a ammo can, in the tool box in the bed of my truck. One hundred and twenty degrees in the summer, minus ten in the winter. I have eaten MRE's from this bunch that have been in the ammo can for five years. They taste just like the fresh ones. I keep a two gallon canteen in the cab of the truck. In the winter I keep it half full so the water has room to expand.

I think it all depends on how hungry or thirsty you are. I have seen barrel cactus in the desert of Arizona, where an illegal had chewed the top off to try to get some moisture.


----------



## Pat68

Danaus29 said:


> Just the once. A lot of inexpensive items add up to quite a bit. And it takes time to replace the stuff. Auto insurance won't cover the loss and homeowners deductibles are pretty high. I'm just thrilled that my maps and ice scrapers were left alone.


Sorry to hear that. I keep basic needs item, in a backpack to grab and go. I live in California (earthquake) maybe you should shorten the list?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Pat68 said:


> Where would I put a spare car key?


I've used magnetic key holders inside the bumper or the fuel fill door, but that was before the days of the electronic key fobs that are now needed. 

A secure container anywhere in the vehicle that is out of sight is a great place though. 

Just don't use the glove compartment or behind visors since that's where thieves would look first.

I've also hidden keys outdoors in fake birdhouses. 

Cover the entry hole on the inside with something painted black to keep out wasps.


----------



## 4tu

Pat68 said:


> Hi, I've been reading about keeping food and other items in the csr. I was excited about what ivI' been reading. Suddenly thought,? Where would I put a spare car key? If I have to rush out because of an emergency?



molybdenum magnets of good size hold no matter how ruff the ride.


----------



## Danaus29

Pat68 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I keep basic needs item, in a backpack to grab and go. I live in California (earthquake) maybe you should shorten the list?


A lot of it was car emergency repair items including oil, coolant, brake fluid, tire gauge and tools. At least the cooler and blankets had been removed.

I wonder if the scum thief would have taken MREs. They took pain cream and naproxen that was in the glove box.


----------



## Danaus29

4tu said:


> molybdenum magnets of good size hold no matter how ruff the ride.


Won't hold my keys. Maybe the ring or fob. My keys are brass. Besides, if the keys are not in your possession and your ride comes up missing your insurance won't cover the loss.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Danaus29 said:


> Besides, if the keys are not in your possession and your ride comes up missing your insurance won't cover the loss.


You hide *spare* keys, not your only keys.
My insurance company has no idea how many keys I have.


----------



## Blu3duk

Pat68 said:


> Hi I'm new to this site, I recently got a survival food kit that's suppose to last 25 years. Thank


For those that see me for the first time in a year.... yes i am alive still.

My question, after reading the response this question garnered is what type product did you get? Many foods are touted as lasting 25 years [in the proper conditions] some will withstand temperatures better than others, and like one reply said it depends upon how hungry or thirsty you are as to whether yer willing to ingest what you have....

You live in California, but that can vary in climate drastically as here in Idaho. It is good to be ready for any event or disaster as it does and can take way longer than one thinks they can load and go once the adrenaline hits. 

Anyhow, without better data to extrapolate from, it is hard to assess the car storage being alrite. My best guess is you will be fine and figure on rotating it out in three to five years, or adding another 3 day unit to your current storage.
My recommendation as ive been at this a day or three myself is, start making your own three day foods up and rotate them out every month or two, use the foods you like and can eat [digest] cause some of the prepak foods are not the best, nor are the portions enough to get some folks through the day [ive done research on various companies supply rations for various time lengths that are sold and some of them are rip offs, some are ok.... i was going to be a reseller to the mining community] If you have questions and I dont appear on here for a lengthy amount of time again, try me at rallyingpoint.org or tell Angie to contact me thru FB ;-)

Blu3duk
Idaho


----------



## ticndig

McDonalds french fries will last years under your car seat . I found one the other day while looking for spare change . 
Hard to believe,but it looked like it was just dropped, but I haven't been to McDonalds in years.


----------



## Blu3duk

I hear ya, While i actually visited a macdonalds last month and had fries [first time in a long time] We used to buy wholesale those same fires from Simplot years ago... and they wouldnt last, so it must be the special acid they cook em in that preserves em for years.... my dog wouldnt let anything last long in the seat that is spilt there....or under it for that matter ;-)

Blu3duk


----------

